# EF 85mm F1.4 IS L



## ajfotofilmagem (Mar 1, 2019)

EF 85mm F1.4 IS L review:


----------



## Larsskv (Mar 1, 2019)

Funny thing he slams the Canon for being large and heavy, (without mentioning a smaller and lighter f1.4 85mm lens), and then praising the Sigma for being slightly sharper, without mentioning the Sigma being 20% heavier, larger (86mm front filter tread), and without IS.


----------



## ethanz (Mar 4, 2019)

When I tried the lens out I thought it was great. Yes there was CA, but still a great lens. Coming from a 70-200, I didn't mind the size or weight.




__





85mm f1.4 IS L


I received a loan from CPS for this lens. I went to visit family for Christmas and had it on my camera the whole week, even though I had my other lenses with me. It is really a sweet lens. The AF is fast, but as I was taking pictures of fast moving children under the age of 5 most of the time...




www.canonrumors.com


----------

